# How do you make your own Decal Girl skin?



## CarolB (Nov 18, 2009)

I would love to know just how they're made. I know what I want one to look like, all those beautiful skins in the other thread inspired me, but I have NO IDEA where to even get started and I'm so far from computer savvy that I don't know I wouldn't mess them up to begin with. Is there someone here who designs them for a fee? 
  Thank you for your help.
    Carol


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm no expert, but I'll offer my two cents as someone who recently received a custom order 

I used DecalGirl to make my custom order.  They require that you submit a Photoshop file or a .jpeg of your artwork as applied to their particular design template, which they will email you when you inquire about custom work (I think if you search this board, someone here has also linked to a place online where you can download the template).  DG's only requirements are that the artwork you submit be at least 300 dpi/ppi in resolution, so that the image will print out nicely.

Some people use photos as the basis for their design; some of us have had success using digital scrapbooking elements (this is the route I chose--most of these images are 300 dpi).  I knew nothing about (1) digital scrapbooking or (2) Photoshop when I decided to design my own skin, but after a few hours on the internet, and with the help of lots of generous folks here, I got all the information I needed to make a design with lots of layers to it.  After I got the hang of it, it really wasn't that hard; and it's something I would do again.

I hope this helps a little bit.  If you let us know what kind of design you're leaning toward, we can probably point you in the direction of places to acquire images.


----------



## CarolB (Nov 18, 2009)

I would like a light blue background, with sheet music on top of it in a slightly darker blue. (I saw one with dragonflies on the other thread that had the color blue I'm thinking of.) On top of that I'd love some blue roses and anything else that will make it look lovely and feminine and victorian and whatnot. I loved those that looked like they had those old library checkout cards in the background with the butterflies and dragonflies and stuff on them. I LOVE that look!! I can kinda see it in my head, but I know that other people could probably have much more wonderful idea of how to make it beautiful. Is this an expensive undertaking, to make this work?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

You need to make a plea to cagnes then - she is the creative genius behind those decals, and the one she did for luvmy4brats is what inspired me to do a few of my own.  I am sure she will be along shortly...


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Can you still do this with Decalgirl?  For the Kindle 3's?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

CarolB said:


> I would like a light blue background, with sheet music on top of it in a slightly darker blue. (I saw one with dragonflies on the other thread that had the color blue I'm thinking of.) On top of that I'd love some blue roses and anything else that will make it look lovely and feminine and victorian and whatnot. I loved those that looked like they had those old library checkout cards in the background with the butterflies and dragonflies and stuff on them. I LOVE that look!! I can kinda see it in my head, but I know that other people could probably have much more wonderful idea of how to make it beautiful. Is this an expensive undertaking, to make this work?


Carol, you sound like me about 6 months ago  I have designed several of my own skins and I really have fun with it. And yes, at the beginning it is an expensive undertaking, or it was to me. I had to buy the Photoshop Elements 8 software, which I think cost me $79, can't remember for sure. Then I spent most of a whole weekend learning to use it. Then on top of that, at the beginning you have to buy all your design elements, they aren't expensive one-by-one, but adding it up, they can get expensive.

I have the library card elements you are talking about, and I have a lot of the feminine and victorian elements that you said you like. I already have the Kindle 3 template from Decal Girl because I've already designed a couple of skins for my K3. Send me a PM and we'll talk, I can probably make something for you. If you want, I can send you pictures of the skins I've done.


----------

